

Oculus CEO Palmer Lucky responds to Notch's "cancellation" of Minecraft for Rift - quux
http://i.imgur.com/nk9dvCX.png

======
swalsh
Just throwing this out there, Notch has also cancelled 0x10c. I have a lot of
respect for the guy, but his history of finishing things is not fantastic.

~~~
jusben1369
Yes but clearly he has a pretty good nose for cheap PR.

~~~
felixgallo
I guess the entire tech world has a pretty good nose for cheap PR then.

~~~
jusben1369
ok......

------
niuzeta
can we get some link _other than_ an i.imgur link of a facebook screenshot?

~~~
jmathai
The link to the actual content is probably behind a Facebook login page and
might not even be viewable to all Facebook users.

Thanks for NOT posting the link to Facebook and instead using imgur :).

